# When do BNP bristles grow



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm back...
So I have some bristlenose plecos and my biggest one has started growing hers/his. Do females' bristles grow later than the males' would? I suspect I have a female, she's only got bristles on her lip and sides of the lips...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Males grow more "whiskers" than females. Females sometimes have none at all or short ones.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

BV77 said:


> Males grow more "whiskers" than females. Females sometimes have none at all or short ones.


did read the same, females have none... mine has plenty so I guess its male


----------

